# affordable absorption chiller for wood fired air conditioning?



## MyWorkingForest (Aug 2, 2011)

if anyone knows of an affordable absorption chiller please let me know since i want to burn wood for cooling my house.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you talking about an Icy Ball ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

MyWorkingForest said:


> if anyone knows of an affordable absorption chiller please let me know since i want to burn wood for cooling my house.


This is one of the holy grails of alternative energy: heating and cooling with solar or self harvested wood/biomass.

I've seen waste oil absorptive cooling systems, but they were over $10k. I've been looking for a wood pellet/firewood/solar cooling system for years. If you find one, please post it here. Even working plans would be helpful. Once I get the house remodeled/sold I plan on working on designing a system for myself. Another option is a duplex stirling cycle engine. (Vuilleumier cycle) Supply heat, and you get cooling. You need some way to pipe it around (chilled water). It can be done, but its not a simple system.

Good luck on your searching.

Michael


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

think I would simplify it a bit and use wood gas to run a engine and generator head. seriously if you have the wood, and you have the money for a *affordable absorption chiller* it should be easy enough to buy a 4 cylinder engine, lets say 170hp figure half that on wood gas, 85 hp, you can easily run a 30 kw st head on that, that will power your house and a shop. 

depending on how you go about it, you could easily do it for less then 2,500 and not over 5,000. thats all the proper controls and even paying a guy to weld you up a gassifier. 

if it where me, I'd build the whole thing on a trailer,with a good bit of area for fuel storage and include a decent Chipper,and a tool box. I'd also install a propane carb.
put the gas one in the tool box for a backup. you could just build a bunk house for it also. I like the idea of mobility though. 

from the screen name, I'm assuming you have a sizable wood lot. from your request I'm also assuming you have a considerable budget.even for a affordable absorption chiller.

this may not sound simple but in the long run and cost wise as well as fuel input, I think you will be well ahead of the game. 

you can use standard hvac equipment, central air and a ducted furnace system.
you could use of a portion of your wood lot and manage by Coppicing for your fuel as well as make use of waste from say other logging or sawmill activity's. and if its in your budget after getting it all together a pellet mill would be a ideal addition.
and the other benefit would be the additional electrical power provided.

you dont have to go as big as I suggested but if you got it (money that is) I would.


----------

